# Mossberg 500 24in. Rifled Barrel



## Ohiobassman54 (May 28, 2004)

Hi First time I ever posted on here.Been a member since spring.Lots of great info here.Was hoping if any one knew the if the 12guage rifled slugs or the sabot slugs shot the same or one was better.I was told the rifled slugs would not do as good. Any info will help. Thanks ohiobassman54


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

That depends solely on what type of barrel you shoot. Sabot slugs are made for fully rifled barrels. They'll work somewhat with rifled choke tubes, but the riflings in most tubes cause more deformation than stabilization. Rifled slugs work well in either smoothbore guns or rifled shoke tubes.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

hi m.m ,
been shooting mossberg fuly rifled barrel for many yrs lol lol 
spend the little extra$$$$$$$$$$$ an get some sabots you don't have 2 go with the real high$$$$$$$$$$$$$ ones reg sabots work just fine!!!!!!!!!
my 5oo shoots federals////an winchester real well!!!!!!
right now am shooting feds barnes expanders(1900fps)win partion golds r real hot loads 2 same as the feds.the reg sabots win bri sabots///fed high shock sabots are around 1400fps go 2 federals//an winchester web pg an they have all the charts u will need. there is alot of other slugs out there that will do the job just fine am sure ,,, i always stuck with win//an fed because they r the easyest 2 find u might not be able 2 find the lesser know brands ///lightfields//brennke///////// sorry 2 all u remington fans out there but have never used them but heard they r good 2  
mrtwister_jbo
ps when sighted in u will should be able 2 get those 3''or4''groups at 100yrds
off a good rest


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

I have the Mossberg 88 Maverick and I love it. Bought it used for $125 and really excellant shape. It has the 28 inch smooth bore barrel and holds one hell of a tight pattern with game load and slugs. Just my 2cents on Mossbergs..........Rich


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I guess I didn't read your title very well.  With your rifled barrel, the sabot slugs should shoot extremely well.


----------



## Ohiobassman54 (May 28, 2004)

Thanks for the info.this is my 1st slug gun.I,ve always hunted in Wv but was talked in to hunting here this year. Again Thanks ohiobassman54


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I would suggest trying lightfield slugs, the white box. I have never found a better shooting slug for a mossberg barrel. With my 695 mossberg I had 2 inch groups at 100 yrds, but hated the bolt action.

scott


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I have been shooting the brennke 2 3/4 in sabots through my mossberg 500 12 gauge for 2 years now, I up graded it with a scope at that time and decided to try the sabots, since then I have got two deer with it both out at a little under a 100 yards,best move I ever made. I have been to cheap to try the more costly slugs, from the performance I get now I see no reason to change.


----------

